# Triple wing bits



## simdave (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with 3 flute bits. Specifically do they perform better than a comparable high end 2 flute bit such as the whiteside?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum. 

The only 3 flute bits I have used are slot cutters, sorry can't help.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

simdave said:


> Does anyone have experience with 3 flute bits. Specifically do they perform better than a comparable high end 2 flute bit such as the whiteside?


I have a couple of flush trim, Wood River I believe. Haven't really done any comparative cuts to say ya or nay. I've also got a MLCS helix flush trim which does a nice job. Offhand I'd the the triple wing are about equal to the helix but again, I really haven't done any quantifiable testing on them.


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a couple of the Freud, Quadra bits, and yes they cut better and faster than a 2 cutter bit. I think that any 3 would work better than a 2, more cuts per sec.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------

